# Why....



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

do we have to pay for the dog when going onto some sites?We haven't had to do it on all sites,just some,mostly CC sites.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

We have always had to pay. (UK only).
I suppose that the sites do provide a facilty for the dogs.
i.e. Mow the grass on the dog walks
Maintain the fencing etc.
Provide bins for the pickup bags.
Even been to a site with a dog shower point.


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

they have to surply dog bins,and some surply dog walks,which have to be maintained,some sites charge for this some dont. 
if it was included in the fee,people without dogs would moan that they are paying for a service they dont use,so its a lose lose situation for site owners?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes Bazza . . .

. . . and they have to pick up the poo when irresponsible owners take their dogs out for a late night toilet stop (in the darkness!) and leave it where it falls. :evil: 

Probably another case where the sins of the few lead to blanket penalties and/or restrictions for the innocent majority.

Same as height barriers really, but a bit lower down!! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

What are you on this morning Dave? :? :? Height Barriers, Poop???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Just agreeing with your comments Baz, and extending them a bit.

Dave


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We mainly use CC sites and they don't charge for dogs. They do charge for Mrs SDA but not the dogs.

We stayed at a CC affiliated site (Riverside Touring, Betws-y-Coed) a bit back and they did charge for dogs. Mind they seemed to charge for anything and everything, although not for train spotting! I'm sure they'd have charged per bucket on board if they could :lol: 

SDA


----------



## rraf (Jul 11, 2009)

We have only stayed at one CL site,all the rest CC sites.We have been charged £1. per night for our dog on some sites.I didn't see a great difference of doggie friendly areas/utilities between the ones that charged and the ones that didn't,so why do some charge and others do not?Should be all or nothing really.It's the same with dogs on leads.Our Tess is deaf and going blind so is always on a lead regardless,but some people obvoiosly think their pooch is too posh to tether and leave them to roam everywhere,however,despite the signs,the wardens never seem to make a comment about them.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

On the subject of Dogs & why :!: Why do the ferry companies charge £15 pound each way for a dog which stays inside your vehicle & use's *none* of their facilities :evil:

Rant over


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

reminds me of Carry on camping Mr Fiddler charging a pound extra for 
anything he could :lol:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

On their own sites the CC do not charge for dogs at all.

On affiliated sites and CL's it's up to the site owners what they charge.

SDA


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The weirdest place to be charged for dogs is in the New Forest.
You already have to pick your way past pony, cow, deer, fox, badger and pig droppings, can't possibly see how dogs can be blamed for soiling the sites.

Certainly no special provisions for dogs are made, why don't Forest Holidays come clean and admit its just a way to squeeze more money out of us.

_No puns intended or reference to any person alive or dead_


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Last weekend on Bainland at Woodhall Spa £4 per night per dog...........£8 a night for us. Now I do think that is far too much.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Pets*

If you don't want to pay for dogs ,parents probaly would not mind not paying for children then again why should adults etc. etc .!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaB (Apr 24, 2009)

moblee - hear hear! £30 on the ferry for you to scan the dog and get a slip of paper, what a load of rubbish! :?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Pets*



tony50 said:


> If you don't want to pay for dogs ,parents probaly would not mind not paying for children then again why should adults etc. etc .!!!!!!!


Children and adults use site facilities.....haven't seen any dogs using the swings, slides or toilets yet! :wink: :lol:


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Pets*



Spacerunner said:


> tony50 said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't want to pay for dogs ,parents probaly would not mind not paying for children then again why should adults etc. etc .!!!!!!!
> ...


It's why they don't charge so much !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hi

I do not mind paying a little something - say 50p per night, but anything over is a ripoff.

There is a cost to providing dog facilities. The site I am on today has....

1) A fence dog run area approx 100 feet long by about 30 feet. All fenced in.

2) 2 doggy bins that need lining with a bin bag and then emptying etc.

I like to stay ay various Hilton Hotels as they do not charge for dogs and are always happy to load up a plate with bits of meat etc. Jenny likes the Hilton Coventry best or Hilton Northampton. At the former, she puts her paws on reception to check in. Some hotels charge £10 per night - the Britannia is one, but when I asked them by email what was included for the dog, I did not get a reply. Other chains have certain rooms that are used only by pets and their owners, and so one must expect a tiddle stain here and there.

Russell


----------

